# They say it's getting harder...



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

...and harder to find hunting land these days but I lucked into some. I was taking the mandatory hunter safety class required for youngsters like myself (born after 1980). I stayed after the session to ask a few questions of the conservation cop about coyote hunting. All of a sudden he started asking personal questions (where do I work, how long had I been in the area, etc) which had me confused. Finally after a minute or two of that, he says "well, you seem squared away. Here's my number. Give me a call and we'll talk about getting you set up to hunt my land." I about fell out of my chair. He's an avid hunter with experience in coyote hunting and just about everything else. I'm excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a good in for sure, good luck.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow nice hook up and him being a c.o. he could hook you up with people having problems with coyotes also take care of that guy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you ! It sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, you did get lucky. Hope it works out very well for you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the hook up and maybe a good freind.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. The only downside is I'm fresh out of excuses for not having bagged so much as a squirrel yet this year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You can alwys say, I just plain old missed. Congratulations on the new place to hunt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Eat it all up while you can.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Will do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

